

A Tennis Court That Will Cost $210 an Hour  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703559504575631013495344680.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_newyork

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Maybe I'm just being Mr Grumpy today, but I really don't see why this is:

    
    
        On-Topic: ... anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.
    

If anyone would care to enlighten me I'd be interested. It seems to me to have
nothing to do with hackers specifically, or entrepreneurs specifically, or
particularly of intellectual interest at all.

